

From Microprocessors to Nanostores: Rethinking Data-Centric Systems [pdf] - kluikens
http://www.hpl.hp.com/news/2011_IEEEComputer_nanostores.pdf

======
kluikens
This PDF is the article referenced by the following New York Times article.

 _Remapping Computer Circuitry to Avert Impending Bottlenecks_

<http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/01/science/01compute.html>

